# Vertical Grow - Day 42 of flowering



## Geezy101 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have tied my one plant to the wal so it doesnt lean towards the light. but she is desperatly trying to go to the light. its so bad the plant literally in a shape of an upside down L..

now this far into flowering should i rotate it 180. i have been rotating 2 of the 4 bc there are smaller. 2 are fucking massive so i havnt been rotating them. i do notice the 2 massive that i dont rotate the buds on the other side that havnt had direct light are not as big as the front. is it smart to keep rotating them as they flower, lets say every 7 days or something. or just let them be

here are some pics. hard to tell tho

you can see the plant im talking about, the pot in pretty much in the middle and the plant is bent all the way to the back away from the light now (i just rotated it)


----------



## mrjagtara (Jun 19, 2012)

The foliage is so thick there's not as much reflective material available to provide the light which was satisfying her before. Now, you have one very strong source of light and she wants it. I can't speak from experience on whether or not you should rotate her but I would think just letting her grow wouldn't be an issue. Would it?


----------



## nastynate420 (Jun 19, 2012)

Vertical grow?????? not quite!


----------



## cues (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, it looks vertical to me. It has a bare bulb hanging between the plants.
It's no colosseum or Heath robinson job but that doesn't stop it being a vertical grow.

This question about rotating seems to keep cropping up. I think you need to experiment and give us an answer.
Rotate one of the smaller ones and leave the other. Weigh the result after harvest and see which does best.
I want to try vertical next, growing large plants like yours. My problem with collusseums etc is plant count.
Mine will be different though. I intend to use an ebb an flow table and do a verticle scrog, so turning won't be an option.


----------



## mrjagtara (Jun 19, 2012)

nastynate420 said:


> Vertical grow?????? not quite!


Looks vertical to me?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 20, 2012)

I've heard a lot of people recommend against turning plants. 

And you might consider putting up a screen/cage around the light, than you can scrog your plants into. That can serve to keep then from growing into the bulb


Looks good though,.


----------



## Geezy101 (Jun 20, 2012)

nastynate420 said:


> Vertical grow?????? not quite!



clearly not vertical. its obviously horizontal i mean just look at it. a 5 year old would prolly get vertical and horizontal mixed up. we wouldnt. :/


----------



## tylerh (Jun 20, 2012)

cues said:


> Well, it looks vertical to me. It has a bare bulb hanging between the plants.
> It's no colosseum or Heath robinson job but that doesn't stop it being a vertical grow.
> 
> This question about rotating seems to keep cropping up. I think you need to experiment and give us an answer.
> ...


This is an excellent idea. This way you help yourself and answer one of lifes most important questions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

